
Self-Driving Chairs Make It So Much Easier to Wait in Line - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/self-driving-chairs-make-it-so-much-easier-to-wait-in-l-1787137020
======
informatimago
The first step toward the levitating robotic armchains depicted on the space
ship in Wall-e. :-)

[http://tinyurl.com/wall-e-armchairs](http://tinyurl.com/wall-e-armchairs)

